# IDS Mass Tabs in Stock and More!



## TaylorsNutrition (May 28, 2008)

We got a batch of the long gone IDS Mass Tabs ad the M1D-Combo packs. Get yours now before they are all gone forever. 

*IDS Mass Tabs*

*M1D-Combo Packs*

Also check out these specials for June.....

*Spectra Force Research Blowout!!!*​​


----------



## nni (May 28, 2008)

original mass tabs?


----------



## elpicoso2002 (May 29, 2008)

*Mass Tabs*

These Are Cheaper On Dps Nutrition.  Only 60 Dollars!


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (May 29, 2008)

nni said:


> original mass tabs?



Honestly, I don't think so. From what I am researching and from what I was told by my distributor (they acted like they found some in their warehouse somewhere), they are a new batch that was run. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. I must investigate further.


----------



## elpicoso2002 (May 29, 2008)

*original mass tabs*

There is no difference between the old mass tabs and the newly released ones.  The ingredients are the same!  Don't try to pull a fast one.


----------



## nni (May 29, 2008)

elpicoso2002 said:


> There is no difference between the old mass tabs and the newly released ones.  The ingredients are the same!  Don't try to pull a fast one.



you seem certain. it wouldnt be the first time a company released an effective ph, dc'ed it and then released the same one with a different compound. im not using it so i dont care, but it is interesting.


----------



## code0824 (Jun 3, 2008)

nni said:


> you seem certain. it wouldnt be the first time a company released an effective ph, dc'ed it and then released the same one with a different compound. im not using it so i dont care, but it is interesting.



They are the SAME!


----------

